# Joyeria andorrano trato despectivo



## global2309 (29 Ago 2012)

*Joyeria andorrano ,envio inadecuado*

He recibido las monedas de plata 1 oz ,envueltas en film transparente si faltan unas pocas para el tubo completo,con el consiguiente deterioro de estas si no compras un tubo por tu cuenta o capsulas de plastico puesto que la plata se oxida casi instantaneamente.
Mas les valdria subir unos centimos la onza y mandarlas como correspònde a un metal precioso.

:abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------



## bmbnct (29 Ago 2012)

ES












::


----------



## ivanbg (29 Ago 2012)

Hombre, hay que proteger el medio ambiente. :

Comprate un tubo por internet, que tampoco son tan caros...

Capsule Guide - Lighthouse

Y por cierto... *El palazo que nos pueden pegar en la aduana si compramos en esas tiendas, entiendo que puede ser brutal...*


----------



## kaxkamel (29 Ago 2012)

lefazo, baneo... y papelera


----------



## sprinser (29 Ago 2012)




----------



## malibux (29 Ago 2012)

Un consejo: la próxima vez que quieras spamear, no pongas "Entrad y maravillaos del material y los precios." Más falso que un duro de madera.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Ago 2012)

global2309 dijo:


> Los de "ANDORRANO"estan ahora "muy subidos" y te tratan bastante despectivamente ante alguna reclamacion.Realmente no saben mucho de Marketing,puesto que te mandan las monedas de plata 1 oz y despues de varios pedidos,envueltas en celofan de cocina si faltan unas pocas para el tubo completo,con el consiguiente deterioro de estas.
> Habeis probado en www.preciousmetalhouse o www.apmex ?
> Entrad y maravillaos del material y los precios.
> Ah,si realizais alguna compra ,por favor decirme cuanto han sido los portes para hacerla tambien yo.
> Pasad este mensaje para que nos sirvan a varios en España y se introduzcan para que consigamos mejores precios



Vaya crítica barata. Hay consenso general en el foro que el andorrano es un excelente comerciante. No como la mayoría de los que tenemos en este país que se dedican a aplicar márgenes de escándalo.

Y sobre apmex, etc, luego nos cuentas el palo que te peguen en aduanas.


----------



## muyuu (29 Ago 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lVAGOzaHY_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uriel (29 Ago 2012)

Spam y papelera. Fin del hilo tonto.


----------



## musu19 (29 Ago 2012)

global2309 dijo:


> Los de "ANDORRANO"estan ahora "muy subidos" y te tratan bastante despectivamente ante alguna reclamacion.Realmente no saben mucho de Marketing,puesto que te mandan las monedas de plata 1 oz y despues de varios pedidos,envueltas en celofan de cocina si faltan unas pocas para el tubo completo,con el consiguiente deterioro de estas.
> Habeis probado en www.preciousmetalhouse o www.apmex ?
> Entrad y maravillaos del material y los precios.
> Ah,si realizais alguna compra ,por favor decirme cuanto han sido los portes para hacerla tambien yo.
> Pasad este mensaje para que nos sirvan a varios en España y se introduzcan para que consigamos mejores precios



COMO SABES QUE SON TAN MARAVILLOSOS SI NUNCA HAS COMPRADO???? :bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## IvanRios (29 Ago 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]lVAGOzaHY_8[/YOUTUBE]



:Aplauso::Baile::XX:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Ago 2012)

global2309 dijo:


> Los de "ANDORRANO"estan ahora "muy subidos" y te tratan bastante despectivamente ante alguna reclamacion.Realmente no saben mucho de Marketing,puesto que te mandan las monedas de plata 1 oz y despues de varios pedidos,envueltas en celofan de cocina si faltan unas pocas para el tubo completo,con el consiguiente deterioro de estas.
> Habeis probado en www.preciousmetalhouse o www.apmex ?
> Entrad y maravillaos del material y los precios.
> Ah,si realizais alguna compra ,por favor decirme cuanto han sido los portes para hacerla tambien yo.
> Pasad este mensaje para que nos sirvan a varios en España y se introduzcan para que consigamos mejores precios



Menuda tontería, puede que no tengan un servicio de peloteo del cliente, pero el trato es normal. 

Las tiendas esta qeu mencionas son tiendas USA, como las hay alemanas, belgas...pero qué tiene que ver?. Además, habría aduanas por medio.


----------



## Lechu (29 Ago 2012)

Yo no tengo ningún problema con el andorrano todo muy bien , .y todo lo que leo suele ser positivo


----------



## musu19 (29 Ago 2012)

pero si es el troll de siempre con las tonterias de siempre!


----------



## mabv1976 (29 Ago 2012)

Yo le he hecho dos pedidos grandes y ningún problema, al contrario

Como dicen los compañeros, como compres en tiendas fuera del territorio UE te arriesgas a una muy probable retención en aduana para el pago del 21% de iva más el arancel correspondiente a la importación, ya sea oro o plata..

Y si tu problema con el andorrano es únicamente ese, creo que te retratas a ti mismo al poner "trato despectivo", creo que no ha despreciado a nadie por envolver las monedas como hacemos muchos en nuestros envíos..


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Ago 2012)

El trato del andorrano es correcto, nada mas. Eso si, los precios son muy buenos y transparentes, excepto que pagues por PayPal donde te añade en 4% sin avisarte. Y es cierto que entregar una onza de oro (1300€) con film y no gastarse 50 centimos en una capsula es poco profesional. Pero en general es una buena opción, y posiblemente la mejor dentro de España, que seguiré alternando con algunas webs alemanas con un iva del 7%.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Ago 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Como dicen los compañeros, como compres en tiendas fuera del territorio UE te arriesgas a una muy probable retención en aduana para el pago del 21% de iva más el arancel correspondiente a la importación, ya sea oro o plata..



Solo anotar que he comprado varias oz de oro fuera de la UE y solo una vez me quisieron cobrar iva y aranceles por error, pero recurri indicando que era oro bullion y me dieron la razon, el oro no paga ni iva ni aranceles.


----------



## ivanbg (29 Ago 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> El trato del andorrano es correcto, nada mas. Eso si, los precios son muy buenos y transparentes, excepto que pagues por PayPal donde te añade en 4% sin avisarte. Y es cierto que entregar una onza de oro (1300€) con film y no gastarse 50 centimos en una capsula es poco profesional. Pero en general es una buena opción, y posiblemente la mejor dentro de España, que seguiré alternando con algunas webs alemanas con un iva del 7%.



¿Que tiendas alemanas recomiendas? Gracias!


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2012)

Me parece increible ese mensaje de spam, yo por mi parte solo puedo decir que he comprado en bastantes ocasiones a El Andorrano, y nunca he tenido ningún problema,precios muy buenos y el trato siempre exquisito.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Ago 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> ¿Que tiendas alemanas recomiendas? Gracias!



De memoria no te ŀo puedo decir, munchennoseque, cuando vuelva de vacaciones ŀo miro y te concreto.



Depeche dijo:


> Me parece increible ese mensaje de spam, yo por mi parte solo puedo decir que he comprado en bastantes ocasiones a El Andorrano, y nunca he tenido ningún problema,precios muy buenos y el trato *siempre exquisito*.



creo que en general se exagera con el peloteo al andorrano, una cosa es que el trato sea correcto y tenga buenos precios, pero los que insistiis en calificar el trato de *exquisito*, o no habeis con trtado con tiendas europeas o es que teneis la ingenua esperanza de que os haga descuento.


----------



## Eldenegro (30 Ago 2012)

artidecor dijo:


> Esta gente tiene una politica nefasta.
> Despues de varios pedidos de un valor considerable hice uno por error en el contenido de los tubos para monedas de plata 1 oz.(el tubo era de 25 y pedi 20),me las mandaron envueltas en celofan de cocina como si fueran chorizos solo por la diferencia de 5 monedas.
> Tras la reclamacion de que eran materiales preciosos y que no estaba conforme con el envoltorio me dijeron que si no estaba conforme comprara en otro sitio y
> que esta era su politica.
> ...



Pues mi experiencia despues de varios pedidos en los ultimos años, y pedidos de una o dos monedas, aunque un poco raras siempre los han cumplido de maravilla, y siempre me han atendido de forma correcta y cordial.

Ademas, si ha realizado usted tantos pedidos tan grandes, me imagino que ya sabra cuales tienen los tubos en 20 y en 25, y cuales vienen con la capsula "de serie" y cuales no, porque yo he comprado monedas que si traian la capsula de serie, y otras que las guardo en una funda que llevo al efecto y luego ya las encapsulo yo.


----------



## musu19 (30 Ago 2012)

artidecor dijo:


> Esta gente tiene una politica nefasta.
> Despues de varios pedidos de un valor considerable hice uno por error en el contenido de los tubos para monedas de plata 1 oz.(el tubo era de 25 y pedi 20),me las mandaron envueltas en celofan de cocina como si fueran chorizos solo por la diferencia de 5 monedas.
> Tras la reclamacion de que eran materiales preciosos y que no estaba conforme con el envoltorio me dijeron que si no estaba conforme comprara en otro sitio y
> que esta era su politica.
> ...



pues mientras esperamos, le compramos al andorrano!


----------



## motoendurero (30 Ago 2012)

¿a cuanto compra las onzas de plata?
¿habeis vendido allí?

porque no solo es comprar..sino tambien poder vender.


----------



## QuepasaRey (31 Ago 2012)

Ataque pomperil al andorrano, pero que mierda es esta?

Una de dos, o es un cliente insatisfecho con un plan para hundirle el negocio mediante sus post magistrales...o... hay una tienda nueva que quiere hacerse hueco?


----------



## artidecor (31 Ago 2012)

*Andorrano Joyeria .Trato despectivo real*

Yo tambien llevaba comprando bastante tiempo en el Andorrano y despues de vario pedidos me equivoque en uno de Maples y pedi 20 en lugar de 25 entre otras monedas.Me las mandaron envueltas en film transparente como si fueran longanizas (solo por la diferencia de 5 monedas)y sin tener en cuenta los pedidos anteriores.
Reclame y me dijeron que si no estaba conforme comprara en otro sitio.
!!eso es Marketing y lo demas son tonterias!!
Tengo una pequeña empresa de electrodomesticos y por nada del mundo hubiera dejado perder un cliente por un miserable tubo de plastico.
De todas formas sus precios ya estan equiparados con la mayoria de Webs ej.
Solidor,GoldSilberEdelmetalle,PreciousMetalHouse,y cualquiera de las Alemanas cuyo trato es mil veces mejor.


----------



## artidecor (31 Ago 2012)

*Andorrano trato despectivo real!!*

!!Un cliente SUPERJODIDO y ASOMBRADO por el trato recibido.!!


----------



## bric (31 Ago 2012)

No dudo que seguramente haya quien tenga interés en atacar "al andorrano" (aunque son varios, que es un negocio familiar  ), ya que una cosa evidente es que tienen buenos precios, sobre todo cuando a las tiendas alemanas se les acaba "el cupo".

Eso no quita que efectivamente cometan errores como no enviarte el tubo cuando faltan pocas para completarlo (cosa que no entiendo, ya que es más fácil sacar tres monedas de un tubo que sacar 17), por ejemplo que en un pedido en que hay 37 monedas de un tipo, te llegue un tubo y 17 "sueltas", es una cutrez. 

Y más si estás acostumbrado a comprar "en Alemania", ya que en más de una ocasión me ha llegado el tubo con 10 monedas. Sin ir más lejos, en uno de los últimos pedidos que hice a Coininvestdirect pedí mucha variedad, y me enviaron 10 maples con su tubo, 10 eagles con su tubo y 10 libertad con su medio tubo (al ser de cartón lo cortaron y listos , pero venían protegidas  ) entre otras cosas.

Y como "nos visitan" espero que sepan tomar las críticas de forma constructiva, ya que si vas a pedirles por ejemplo 55 monedas de un tipo (a lo que te llega el presupuesto), ante la idea de que te lleguen 15 "sueltas" quizás les pidas 40 y para otra vez ya veremos.


----------



## Vidar (31 Ago 2012)

No entiendo tanta queja, a mí andorrano me asesoró de cual era la cantidad óptima de monedas del pedido para poder enviar tubos completos. 

Si me encabezono en una cantidad no estándar pues lo enviará como pueda.

También estaría bien que andorrano aclarara si se pueden pagar aparte tubos o cápsulas que no vengan incluidos con el pedido.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Ago 2012)

A ver, en general el Andorrano es una muy buena solución para comprar con tranquilidad a precios buenos, pero eso no quita que todos podamos reconocer que por ganar el último euro cometa errores de marketing de principiantes, como no incluir tubos y capsulas de regalo (comprando cantidades le saldrian tirados) y importarle muy poco dejar a un cliente descontento. El fanboysmo por el Andorrano no deja de sorprenderme, solo me lo explico de compradores que no tienen alternativa y no suelen comprar online por europa.


----------



## Angelillo23 (31 Ago 2012)

Yo solo he hecho un pedido con el, pero todo correcto. Ademas, me pillo en una epoca que la web no iba bien y no tuve ningun problema al hablar con el.

En cuanto a los tubos de los pedidos, yo pedí 15 maples y me vinieron en tubo, relleno con corcho, supongo que fue suerte.

De todas formas me parece un poco tonta esta discusion. El andorrano ofrece precios muy muy competitivos. Si por un tubo de 1€ te pones asi, vete a otra tienda pagando la diferencia, al fin y al cabo es tu dinero.


----------



## Atanor (31 Ago 2012)

Yo la verdad me sumo a lo que dice El EstudianteTesorero. Es una buena opción en precio pero creo que en cuanto a comercio electrónico debería ponerse un poco las pilas:

Las veces que he comprado he tenido que llamar yo (no suele contestar e-mails) para ver cuando se enviaban o para que me pasara el número de envío de SEUR. La última vez (un pedido de unos miles) si no llamo no me entero que llegaba ya ese día y me queda el paquete por ahí danzando. Creo que la comunicación debería ser mas fluida. Un mail indicando que ha llegado el dinero y otro indicando que ha salido el pedido y numero de seguimiento.

Esto solo son dos críticas constructivas porque en general me parece una gran opción tener un comerciante como el en España pero me asombra también eso del "trato exquisito" que dicen muchos foreros.


----------



## global2309 (1 Sep 2012)

*Precios competitivos el Andorrano?*

Hola compañero ,entra en su pagina ahora y mira a ver si tiene precios competitivos comparado con otras webs.
Encuanto a los tubos originales,si encuentras por Internet dimelo y cuando vayas a vender una moneda envuelta en film de cocina ya me diras.


----------



## Gallina (1 Sep 2012)

Particularmente yo en el Andorrano busco precio y transparencia. Ambas cosas las ofrece en abundancia. Los precios en plata son los mejores de España (salvo tratos entre particulares), y la transparencia en política de precios es total.

El trato es correcto, frío pero correcto: puede que a algunos les guste que les enreden con peloteos y pijadas diversas, en cuyo caso ese no es su lugar. 

Dicho ésto, pues a mí me han llegado monedas en celofán como dicen, pero perfectamente protegidas en una buena caja y con relleno sobrado. Como resultado, mi plata .999 (tan delicadita ella), ha llegado en perfectísimo estado.

Yo tuve una "pelea" de emails a cuenta del suministro de tubos: sólo los da si se piden tubos enteros o si por casualidad coincide tu pedido con las que quedan en el tubo. En realidad yo lo único que quería era la venta de un tubo, cosa que a fin de cuentas si no me la dan ellos ya me la buscaré yo.

Echo de menos cierta diversidad de moneda bullion, tienen lo más tópico y algunas de ellas sólo en monsterbox, pero señores cada tienda tiene su política y ha de respetarse. Internet es grande, igual es que queremos acomodarnos a que un negocio familiar nos resuelva todos los antojos.

Atanor, la atención por email ha mejorado un poco, al menos es mi experiencia, aunque deberían ser un poco más atentos, a mí no hace mucho que me dejaron tirado con el seguimiento de un envío. Como de momento no hay dinero para metales, confío en que mejoren antes de mi próxima remesa.

:cook:


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (1 Sep 2012)

Se ve que en Alemania cada vez que un forero llama por teléfono para preguntar qué leches pasa con el pedido, que lleva un mes esperando y que no llega, que no contestan a los correos redactados en perfecto inglés y que no dan señales de vida... pues la valkiria de turno le sale con un chiste...

El trato del Andorrano es correcto, sin florituras innecesarias (ni tan frío como dicen unos ni tan exquisito como comentan otros). Los precios son buenos para estar en España y la variedad la justa y necesaria para el forero medio (para otro tipo de compras y para foreros premium hay infinidad de tiendas alemanas).Eso sí, que te atiendan en español ante cualquier eventualidad no tiene precio... aunque no haya chistes de por medio.

*Cosas a mejorar:*


Mayor diligencia en el contacto por email
Correo de confirmación de pago recibido y envío con nº de seguimiento. Eso puede automatizarse fácilmente, le ahorraría muchas interrupciones por llamadas y le daría más confianza a los clientes.
Mayor diversidad de ofertas por lotes. Ahora solo tiene ofertas por 20, 100 y 500 onzas. Con lo cual, si tengo pasta para 30 onzas lo normal es que pida el lote de 20 (no 20+10) porque no me hará gracia pagar las 10 sueltas a un precio mayor. Lo mismo que si tengo para 150 pediré 100, no 100+50. Mayor diversidad de oferta sería algo beneficioso para todos.
Venta de tubos y monsterbox vacíos. Y por qué no, también cápsulas sueltas. Cuanto más se compra más necesaria es esta opción.
Funditas de plástico gratis para las onzas sueltas (no es necesario cápsulas). Salen baratísimas, facilita la preparación del envío y le da más presencia al contenido. 

Y poco más, para ser una empresa familiar bien que nos hace el avío. Si ya sé, ojalá hubiera más competencia dentro del país, tanto online como física, pero por ahora es lo que hay. Y si lo hace bien y va puliendo las aristas que comento poca competencia va a tener por el momento.
*
Edito:* no hay oferta por 20 uds. mínimo 100, pero el razonamiento es el mismo.


----------



## ivanbg (2 Sep 2012)

Para mi el trato fue muy correcto. Le pedi que el envio se hiciera con cierta rapidez y tardo menos de 1 semana.

En otro hilo lei que estaban cambiando la web para que nos diera información del envio del pedido a traves de SEUR... no se si ya estara...


----------



## Señor Conservador (2 Sep 2012)

Conmigo se porto bien,eso si me vendio 4 eagles plata con envoltorio tipo chivato de tabaco pero hermetico.
Y eso que me gaste ese dia casi 5K, pero el trato correcto.


----------



## Quinto (5 Sep 2012)

Han mejorado algo en los últimos envios porque ahora manda un email para avisar de los cambios de estado del pedido tales como confirmación o envio. Por ahora no es posible hacer el seguimiento en la mensajería.


----------



## chak4l (5 Sep 2012)

Creo que los precios que tiene ya estan bastante ajustados, por ese motivo con onzas sueltas o pedidos que no llegan a completar un tubo ,no los envia, cada tubo tiene un coste, asi como cada capsula, y yo entiendo totalmente que las onzas sueltas se envien en film transparente o incluso en envoltorio de periodico si es necesario.

Por el tema de la venta, yo le he vendido alguna moneda y ha sido super rapido en el ingreso, eso si , los gastos de envio corren de tu cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## ivanbg (7 Sep 2012)

Quinto dijo:


> Han mejorado algo en los últimos envios porque ahora manda un email para avisar de los cambios de estado del pedido tales como confirmación o envio. Por ahora no es posible hacer el seguimiento en la mensajería.



He hecho un pedido y me ha llegado el mail confirmando el envio. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## INE (18 Ago 2014)

¿Siguen vendiendo? Estoy interesado en una adquisición metalera.


----------



## Don Pedro (18 Ago 2014)

Supongo que si, porque el mes pasado me mandaron un correo con publicidad.


----------



## Vidar (22 Ago 2014)

global2309 dijo:


> Hola compañero ,entra en su pagina ahora y mira a ver si tiene precios competitivos comparado con otras webs.
> Encuanto a los tubos originales,si encuentras por Internet dimelo y cuando vayas a vender una moneda envuelta en film de cocina ya me diras.



*Necho* (del hilo de compraventa) te puede conseguir tubos originales de lo que quieras, supongo. A mí me los consiguió... Si no en ebay.

.


----------



## Tiogelito (23 Ago 2014)

Para mi el trato es muy bueno. Siempre puede haber pequeños problemas, pero mi experiencia es que los resuelven. En un pedido,el empaquetado no fue bueno, y alguna capsula se rompio (las monedas estaban bien). Se lo dije, y me ofrecieron nuevas capsulas gratuitas en mi proxima compra. Cuando 2 años despues hice otra compra y les recorde el tema, las capsulas nuevas vinieron. MUY POCAS TIENDAS encontraras con esas gentilezas...

Edito: Eran 10 o 12 capsulas las que me enviaron, no 1 o 2.


----------

